

Blizzard announces HearthStone, “freemium” online trading card game - cpeterso
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/03/blizzard-announces-work-on-an-online-trading-card-game/

======
elmuchoprez
I've often wondered how much the physicality of CCGs played into their
success. Physically having a particularly rare card always felt more
prestigious to me than acquiring rare digital assets like gear in WoW. When I
played CCGs I really liked having the cards and the feel of shuffling them and
going to actual in-person tournaments. I wonder how that will all transfer
online.

